# Sony Vegas Pro 9 not finding Codecs



## PureChaos (Dec 18, 2009)

I just recently reinstalled Sony vegas pro 9 since i didnt have a need to do anything untill now with it.

I had it installed before when i had vista ultimate 64 and it worked fine, however with windows 7 it wont find the codecs i want to use when going to render something. Im not finding FFDshow and Divx.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

When you installed ffdshow-tryouts, did you check the VFW module? Go to your start menu and find ffdshow, VFW configuration, and go to the decoder tab. Under codecs, enable decoding of various codecs (middle column, set it to anything other than "disabled").
As for DivX, I don't think a 64-bit version is out yet. I don't know whether Sony Vegas works with 32-bit codecs though. Give Celtic Druid's 64-bit Xvid build a try. http://ffdshow.faireal.net/mirror/XviD/


----------



## PureChaos (Dec 18, 2009)

These still arnt comming up in the rendering drop down.


----------

